# Imprimante en réseau sur USB d'une livebox 2



## fredus (6 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Config : Livebox 2//Imac intel 10.6//Emac 10.5//les 2 postes en ethernet//impr. HP 3980

J'ai vu qu'il était possible de brancher divers périphériques aux ports USB d'une livebox 2.
J'ai essayé avec une clé USB => OK
J'ai voulu y connecter mon imprimante (actuellement connectée directement à l'imac et partagée) afin de pouvoir imprimer de l'Emac sans allumer l'Imac et libérer un port USB sur l'Imac.
J'ai trouvé cette doc http:
//www.commentcamarche.net/faq/19901-partage-imprimante-livebox-reseau-local 
Après quelques modifs - il faut mettre directement l'IP de la livebox dans la zone adresse - mon imprimante apparait correctement sur l'Imac.
Sur la livebox, dans la console de gestion elle est bien reconnue aussi.
Tout semble OK.
Youpi !
Sauf qu'au moment d'imprimer, le gestionnaire d'impression de la HP se lance comme d'hab mais le job reste dans la file d'attente...
OSX ne semble pas pouvoir accéder à l'imprimante, il ne peut d'ailleurs pas me fournir d'indication sur l'état des fournitures.
Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a essayé et comment ça c'est passé. Le problème vient peut-être de mon imprimante..
Merci d'avance.

Et bonne journée à tous.


----------



## jean-h (6 Mars 2010)

bonjour
moi pareil !
livebox 2
macbookpro en wifi
HD deskjet F2200 connectée à la LB2 en usb
ça ne marche pas
le tutoriel orange ne suffit pas !


----------



## phil777 (7 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Je viens tout juste d'arriver à faire fonctionner mon imprimante HP PSC 1510 connectée au port USB arrière de la Livebox 2 depuis mon iMac (Snow Leopard 10.6). Pour cela il m'a fallu adapter légèrement les instructions fournies par Orange sur leur site : il faut bien sélectionner le protocole IPP mais dans le champs Adresse il faut ajouter le port à l'adresse IP de la Livebox (ainsi que cela est déclaré pour les OS Windows). 

Donc ce n'est pas "192.168.1.1" mais "192.168.1.1:631" qu'il faut saisir dans le champs Adresse (et j'ai également sélectionné mon type d'imprimante "HP PSC Series" au lieu du générique PostScript pour le champs "Imprimer via" mais je ne pense pas que cela change grand-chose).

A noter que :
1/ avant de connecter l'imprimante sur la livebox je l'ai d'abord connectée en direct sur mon iMac pour m'assurer que le pilote se charge sur l'iMac et vérifier la compatibilité entre les deux
2/ j'avais connecté l'imprimante hier sur le port USB latéral de la livebox et cela avait bien fonctionné depuis mon autre PC lui sous Windows (donc je pense que les deux ports USB de la livebox sont bien opérationnels pour connecter une imprimante, c'est un simple hasard si j'ai changé de port)
3/ lorsque je lance un ordre d'impression depuis mon iMac je dois attendre 3 à 4 minutes avant que l'impression se déclenche. En tout cas cela fonctionne maintenant, c'est le principal !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h23 ----------

J'ai oublié de préciser que malgré le fait que l'impression fonctionne, le gestionnaire HP ne semble pas capable de se connecter à l'imprimante (donc pas de paramétrage des options ni affichage des niveaux d'encre)


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mars 2010)

Merci pour ce post et bienvenu sur MacGeneration.

Ceci est d'autant plus précieux qu'on est peu au fait par ici des subtilités des LiveBox.

Il y a une mise à jour des gestionnaires d'impression Hewlett-Packard, disponible via la mise à jour de logiciel (menu Pomme) si on a une imprimante connectée ou directement sur le site d'Apple :
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL907

A noter que la mise à jour fournit uniquement ce qui concerne votre matériel et que le dmg est une sorte de "combo" des gestionnaires Hewlett-Packard (donc beaucoup de modèles concernés).

A noter que le HP Utility passe par le port 9100. Ce port semble d'ailleurs très utilisé par les différents processus HP. Ça pourra peut-être régler vos problèmes de gestion du périphérique.


----------



## fredus (7 Mars 2010)

Merci pour ton compte rendu Phil777.
J'avais moi aussi essayé en précisant le port 631 mais je n'ai peut-être pas eu la patience d'attendre 3 ou 4 minutes...
Je referai des essais avec le port 9100 quand j'aurai le temps (parce que ça me fait brasser pas mal de câbles)
et je vous en ferai part.
Mais bon...si on ne peut pas réduire le délai avant impression et que le gestionnaire est inutilisable ce nouveau service reste une demi-solution.
Merci à tous.


----------



## jarodpj (13 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, même galère pour moi, imprimante canon Mp510 connectée en usb sur LB2
et impossible d'imprimer.

adresse rentrée 192.168.1.1:631

mais impossible d'imprimer.

Pc fixe et portable pas de problème (XP)

pour un info je débute sur mac, mais la procédure pourtant ne me parait pas être compliqué, je ne comprend pas.
merci pour votre aide


----------



## jarodpj (15 Septembre 2010)

jarodpj a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, même galère pour moi, imprimante canon Mp510 connectée en usb sur LB2
> et impossible d'imprimer.
> 
> adresse rentrée 192.168.1.1:631
> ...



help, svp

merci


----------

